# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes >  Ερευνητικά ταξίδια με μονόξυλο (The Monoxylon Expeditions)

## npapad

Στις 9-6-2019 φωτογράφησα στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου ένα πολύ περίεργο και εντυπωσιακό θέαμα, την είσοδο ενός μικρού ξύλινου κωπήλατου σκάφους (ακολουθούμενου από ένα μικρό ιστιοφόρο) με τη σημαία της Τσεχίας στο κατάρτι του. Είχα ψάξει γι αυτό αλλά δεν είχα βρει κάτι και μόλις σήμερα μου έλυσε το μυστήριο ο καλός φίλος και administrator του shipspotting David Asprey.
Πρόκειται για ερευνητικά ταξίδια με μονόξυλο από το Σύνδεσμο Πειραματικής Αρχαιολογίας της Τσεχίας, οι οποίοι ερευνούν τις θεωρίες επέκτασης των νεολιθικών κοινωνιών στη μεσόγειο με πρακτικές μεθόδους, χρησιμοποιώντας μόνο υλικά και εργαλεία που είχαν οι τότε πληθυσμοί. Το συγκεκριμένο ταξίδι είναι το τρίτο στη σειρά και μπορείτε εδώ :
http://www.monoxylon.com/monoxylon-iii-en/
να δείτε πληροφορίες γι αυτό (και για τα δύο προηγούμενα).
Ενδιαφέρον είναι και αυτό το άρθρο :
http://www.monoxylon.com/wp-content/...4_Tichy_EN.pdf
και είχε γίνει και μια παλαιότερη έρευνα με μια παπυρέλλα το 1988 :
https://www.researchgate.net/figure/...fig2_281640718
Εδώ και ένα ακόμα αρθράκι και φωτογραφίες από την άφιξη στο Ηράκλειο :
https://www.newsit.gr/topikes-eidhse...-pics/2800012/
Και οι φωτογραφίες :
DSC_0781.jpgDSC_0790.jpg

----------

